# Xin hỏi chỗ mua sữa Kid Essentials ạ



## nguyenkhanhvan (10/12/20)

Có ai biết chỗ nào bán Kid Essentials uy tín không ạ?


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (11/12/20)

Mình mua ở cửa hàng Kid Plaza nha.


----------



## trần thanh kiều (11/12/20)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Mình mua ở cửa hàng Kid Plaza nha.


Có đảm bảo hàng thật không mom?


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (11/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Có đảm bảo hàng thật không mom?


Đảm bảo nha vì có team phụ của công ty TVV, đơn vị nhập khẩu độc quyền sữa KE.


----------



## trần thanh kiều (11/12/20)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Đảm bảo nha vì có team phụ của công ty TVV, đơn vị nhập khẩu độc quyền sữa KE.


Không biết ở chỗ em có cửa hàng mà mom nói không nữa.


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (11/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Không biết ở chỗ em có cửa hàng mà mom nói không nữa.


Mom có thể tìm hiêủ thêm trên trang sữa chính hãng đấy ạ.


----------



## văn khánh trang (12/12/20)

Mình nghe sữa Kid Essentials tốt cho tiêu hóa bé hả mn? mình muốn mua thì mua ở đâu được ạ?


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (12/12/20)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Mình nghe sữa Kid Essentials tốt cho tiêu hóa bé hả mn? mình muốn mua thì mua ở đâu được ạ?


Các hệ thống cửa hàng mẹ và bé đều có đó mom. mình thì hay mua ở Thế giới sữa nè.


----------



## văn khánh trang (12/12/20)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Các hệ thống cửa hàng mẹ và bé đều có đó mom. mình thì hay mua ở Thế giới sữa nè.


Dạ, chất lượng tốt không mom?


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (12/12/20)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Dạ, chất lượng tốt không mom?


Chất lượng với uy tín lắm đó.


----------



## văn khánh trang (12/12/20)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Chất lượng với uy tín lắm đó.


Dạ vâng em cảm ơn mom nha.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (12/12/20)

Sữa KE hình như đã được bán rộng rãi rồi ấy, m lên facebook tìm có trang fanpage của sữa nha


----------



## Phương Thùy (12/12/20)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Sữa KE hình như đã được bán rộng rãi rồi ấy, m lên facebook tìm có trang fanpage của sữa nha


Đúng vậy mình mua ở những cửa hàng Mẹ và bé đều có rồi.


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (13/12/20)

Mình có nên mua sữa ở các trang mạng không? FB mình có nhiều chị bán mà không biết sao?


----------



## Như Ngọc (13/12/20)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Mình có nên mua sữa ở các trang mạng không? FB mình có nhiều chị bán mà không biết sao?


Nếu mua thì bạn nên đến nơi xem thử sữa có tem phụ của công ty TVV nhập khẩu độc quyền sữa này không nha.


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (13/12/20)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Nếu mua thì bạn nên đến nơi xem thử sữa có tem phụ của công ty TVV nhập khẩu độc quyền sữa này không nha.


À, thì ra có thể nhận biết được, cảm ơn mom đã chia sẻ ạ.


----------



## Như Ngọc (13/12/20)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> À, thì ra có thể nhận biết được, cảm ơn mom đã chia sẻ ạ.


Nên mua ở cửa hàng uy tín cho đảm bảo nha.


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (13/12/20)

Mình muốn đổi sữa cho bé qua KE nhưng vẫn chưa biết chỗ mua, ai mua dòng này rồi giới thiệu cho em đi.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (13/12/20)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Mình muốn đổi sữa cho bé qua KE nhưng vẫn chưa biết chỗ mua, ai mua dòng này rồi giới thiệu cho em đi.


Em mua ở bibomart đó mom, mua ở đây đảm bảo hàng chính hàng chính hãng.


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (13/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Em mua ở bibomart đó mom, mua ở đây đảm bảo hàng chính hàng chính hãng.


À, mình biết chỗ này rồi, để mình qua xem thử.


----------



## Gia Nghi (13/12/20)

Bạn cứ tìm hệ thống cửa hàng Mẹ và bé là có bán hết thôi nha.


----------

